
TCP puzzlers – understanding TCP through failure scenarios - yankcrime
http://dtrace.org/blogs/dap/2016/08/18/tcp-puzzlers/
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12315814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12315814)

